# Calling Rich Parsons



## Mike Hamer (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Rich, you still owe me a beer from that seminar right? Remember? I guessed the name of the song playing on your cell phone.....hahahaha.  Anyways, that was a very good seminar, and I learned alot, thanks.  (I was the one from IRT in the red shirt who didnt know how to hold a stick right)  Learning six count really helped my progress in IRT as well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2006)

Mike Hamer said:


> Hey Rich, you still owe me a beer from that seminar right? Remember? I guessed the name of the song playing on your cell phone.....hahahaha. Anyways, that was a very good seminar, and I learned alot, thanks. (I was the one from IRT in the red shirt who didnt know how to hold a stick right) Learning six count really helped my progress in IRT as well.




Mike,

Glad you had fun and was able to learn. 

Send me a PM or e-mail and we can talk about getting together.

Thanks

Rich

PS: I think it was Marvin's Cell Phone, but either way we should still find a time and place.


----------



## Marvin (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike Hamer said:


> Hey Rich, you still owe me a beer from that seminar right? Remember? I guessed the name of the song playing on your cell phone.....hahahaha. Anyways, that was a very good seminar, and I learned alot, thanks. (I was the one from IRT in the red shirt who didnt know how to hold a stick right) Learning six count really helped my progress in IRT as well.


 
I think that is my debt, not Rich's:drinkbeer :cheers: 
Anytime!!!!


----------

